# concrete screw spacing in buck boards



## Mudball (May 26, 2006)

How far apart would you space the concrete block anchor screws on the treated buck boards for a window opening ?
Also would you anchor dead center of board or one on each edge of correct spacing ?
Thanks

PS. I have the Kwiktap flat head screws which means they have the wood screw looking beveled countersinking type head.


----------



## inspectorD (May 26, 2006)

I don't know what your town will say,
but I would go every 16 inches and on the sides about 1 1/2inches in.


----------



## Mudball (May 27, 2006)

Thank you inspectorD. That sound like a very good suggestion of distance to go by. I will have to go measure for some  +/-  distances for my application in each window but sounds like that will work out great.
Thanks


----------

